# Planning a ADA 60P Build - any tips?



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Planning on an ADA60P build ... looking for any advice or tips:

1. Stand - people seem to use the Ikea Besta stand. Haven't seen anything online of it not being able to support the weight of the ADA 60P, can't really afford the real genuine ADA stand. 

2. Light - anyone use the Aquasky 601? Gotta admit it does look pretty slick with the ADA 60P design, but it is very expensive. Plus it doesn't ramp up .... so my other options would be a Finnex 24/7 Planted Plus or Satellite equivalent for 1/3 of the price. The price worth the 601? Are you paying for for the style or does it perform as well for growing plants?

3. Glass lid - most people don't seem to use the glass lid for the ADA. not really needed?

4. Filter - debating with sticking with an aquaclear 30 (if that is the right size for the 60P) HOB or going the way of a Eheim Classic 150. Would the cannister filter be to much flow for shrimp and micro fish in a tank this size? Does the performance of a cannister and not having a HOB visible worth the price difference in your opinion?

5. Substrate - primarily for neocardina shrimp, amano and tigers, maybe some micro fish down the road (chili rasbora, otto's, maybe green neon rasbora).... was thinking of trying ecocomplete, but is ADA aquasoil worth the extra price if I don't need a buffering substrate? For plants I will probably go with HC Cuba, but keep the plants fairly subtle, mostly mosses and HC. Would ADA aquasoil be overkill?

Thanks for any tips and advice!


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello there  

1. Build your own ( customize to your liking.)

2. Get a Nicrew or Chihiro's A series ( Plus even better ), both go for around ~40-50 CAD, for 60cm ( Nicrew I got from amazon.ca prime, 24 watt 35 $, Chihiro on the way from hong kong and will take a while to ship but ~ 50$ for 39 watt - Price includes shipping and tax ) / clamp lights / build your own with those LED strips ( ~8$ for 300 led strip )

3. Never used one so idk, I too am interested in what others say. Though shrimp sometimes like to go out for a walk..

4. Idk, could always DIY one.. don't need to spend money on things you can build. Rather save the money for buces, rare anubias, rare mosses.

5. Never kept neocardina so idk  , but my crystal reds and plants are happy with ADA amazonia. - Actually cherry shrimp are neocardina but they are the easiest of the bunch anyways.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

1. I use a Besta - but it can be a bit flimsy and dangerous. Make sure you have correct supporting braces and that the tank is not in an area where someone can knock the Besta easily.

2. I have all 3 lights: AquaSky, Finnex 24/7+ and the Chihiros A-Series... So far, I prefer my AquaSky the most. 

3. Good if you don't want evaporation. You will need a canister filter if you choose to go with this option.

4. I know some people have used the Eheim150, but I'm going to say that the perfect size is the Eheim250.

5. Toss up here. If you ever plan on growing plants, you should go ADA Amazonia. The ammonia spike in the beginning will get your filter all established.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome input guys!


----------

